# 2-Look BH Corners Tutorial



## kelseymckenna (Nov 1, 2011)

For those who have tried to learn the BH method but have been overwhelmed by the hundreds of algorithms, this is the method for you!
With 2-Look BH Corners, we solve one piece at a time. But as most of you will know, we cannot swap only two pieces on the cube. It is impossible without taking the cube apart. So, for this method there must be a side-effect to solving one corner at a time. This side-effect will be the swapping of two edges. 
For memorisation for this method, we look at the ULB piece and see what the U colour is of that piece. We then look for where that piece should go. If the ULB piece is BYO, then we look at the point where the BYO centres are grouped. If the U colour is BLUE, then we know that the sticker has to go to the blue face of the cubie space. We then move the piece to the RFD position and we make sure that the sticker on the blue face is now on the right side.
We must only use *D/D'*
*R/R' *
*F/F'* moves because these moves do not disturb the ULB piece. 
To move the ULB piece to RFD, we use this algorithm -
*R U' R' U' [R U R' F'] [R U R' U'] [R' F R]*
We then reverse the set up moves we did earlier and then that piece is solved!
During memorisation we obviously do not do any moves. So, when we see where the ULB piece has to go, we look for where the next piece has to go. If this piece has to go to LFD then we would use set up moves to move it to the RFD sticker/cubie space and go through the same process and reverse the set up moves. 
_You can research different BLD methods if you need help but most of you probably understand how these sort of things work. I am also not very good at explaining "breaking in to new cycles" but there are many threads that explain this._
At the end of this process, all of the corners will be memorised and then solved. 
However, the swapping algorithm may have been performed an odd number of times. You will have to find an effecient method to see how many times you performed the algorithm. 
*If you performed it an odd number of times:* 
Do a *y'* [L U2' L' U2'] [L F'] [L' U' L U] [L F] [L2' U] *y*
*If you performed an even number of swaps then move on to edges.*
*y'* [L U2' L' U2'] [L F'] [L' U' L U] [L F] [L2' U] *y* : This algorithm swaps the UBR and UFR corners. This means that at the end of your solve you will have two edges that need swapped and you will need to swap these two corners. You can do this with different algorithms such as the T permutation or the algorithm just mentioned. Experienced BLD cubers will be able to figure out what to do in different situations. 
The corners are now solved! 

If you have read this far then click the spoiler button below.


Spoiler


----------



## Godmil (Nov 1, 2011)

Was so close to giving a sarcy reply before I clicked the spoiler tag. Well done.


----------

